# Tempest/lemans hood core



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone have and old hood hulk that they can cut the front support around where the spring pin goes, out for me. I just picked up a decent GTO hood but someone cut out the pin mount and i would like to weld in the piece before i start stripping and prepping it for paint. Let me know what you want to cut it out and ship it if you have one....:cheers 

i will attach a pic of the section when i get home

Thanks as always 

Brian


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I got one I can part out, as long as you want just the under structure. It is wall art in my shop, and I want to keep the topside sheet metal.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

this is what i got and what i need ....picked up hood for 175 is in good shape besides a bit of surface rust and the hack job someone did on the spring mount


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll have to pull it off the wall and check to see what it looks like. This hood sat outside next to a barn for years, and the inner structure on the rear where the hood hinges mount are rotted, but I think the piece you want is good.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great let me know...:cheers


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

You're in luck, it looks good. I'm gonna cut out the whole front section of the brace for you. PM me with your address.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool Goatee PM sent.....let me know what i owe you for it and shipping and i can paypal or forward a check.

Brian


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

On it's way, pm sent.:cheers


----------

